# My other collection



## jorg (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## jorg (Feb 1, 2017)

jorg said:


> View attachment 198728
> View attachment 198729


I've hang them high enough so my son can not open them


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 1, 2017)

WOW! ! ! !


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 1, 2017)

That's nice. It makes it easier to buy Christmas and birthday gifts when one has a nice collection like that.


----------



## harris (Feb 2, 2017)

Very cool. I have a ton of MacFarlane collectibles (musicians and Spawn series), all of which have never been opened.


----------



## Tom (Feb 2, 2017)

harris said:


> Very cool. I have a ton of MacFarlane collectibles (musicians and Spawn series), all of which have never been opened.



I worked on the movie "Spawn"!!! I did all the rat work and some of the dog work too.

Hope the movie wasn't too terribly disappointing to a real fan...


----------



## Tom (Feb 2, 2017)

jorg said:


> I've hang them high enough so my son can not open them



I think my daughter has some of those!


----------



## jorg (Feb 2, 2017)

Tom said:


> I think my daughter has some of those!



I have Many more unopened. Original moviestars. My Son plays now with the tmnt Where i've played with. I opened an original splinter for him. 25 years in the box


----------



## harris (Feb 3, 2017)

Tom said:


> I worked on the movie "Spawn"!!! I did all the rat work and some of the dog work too.
> 
> Hope the movie wasn't too terribly disappointing to a real fan...



That's awesome! Still one of my top 5 faves to this day!!


----------

